
Ask YC: A startup blog or vlog? - eisokant
In a few weeks I am starting my startup and I really want to document and share all steps of my progress. I was wondering what do you prefer, reading a daily blog or watching a daily video (like Loic Le Meur does)?<p>Please let me know your thoughts, and if you chose video, any recommendations on a good affordable camera?
======
bigtoga
Blog. I hate vlogs and podcasts b/c I can't scan them to see if the content is
worthwhile. Good luck!

~~~
elad
Second that. Who's got time to watch video? Plus, text gets indexed, and you
can search it.

------
dkokelley
I'm going to go with blog, but for a different reason that what I've seen so
far. Blogs will put less stress on you (or whoever ends up with the duty of
writing it) than a vlog will.

Blogs can be written from anywhere, on any computer, and in bits and pieces.
You could write an update in an airport terminal, at your home, at your work,
or in the park.

A vlog will require a quite location, a solid chunk of time, and in most cases
a pre-written script, which could have probably just gone to your blog in the
first place.

I suppose vlogs could put a more personal face on the startup, which may or
may not help you connect with your customers. If you think it would help, you
could create vlogs much more infrequently than the blogs, maybe just for large
milestones in the company.

Interesting side note: Even though they broadcasted live 24/7 for a while,
Justin.tv also had a blog. I'm not sure exactly why, but I'll bet that elad's
point about blogs being indexed had something to do with it.

~~~
eisokant
Thank you, you've touched a point which didn't cross my mind, but is very
valid, and that is time. I like the idea of using a blog for the frequent
posts and video for those big milestones.

I feel there is an importance to put a face to my company because I believe I
can better share my enthusiasm and passion.

------
mynameishere
Only a tiny percent of the population has the appearance, poise, voice, and
snappy copy-writing abilities required for video. Actually, even national-
level broadcasters still need a team behind them. You're assured of looking
like an amateur if you do video.

------
bootload
_"... In a few weeks I am starting my startup and I really want to document
and share all steps of my progress. I was wondering what do you prefer,
reading a daily blog or watching a daily video ..."_

Text.

The written word works best because your readers can search, read and print
text. It is difficult to get Video to work because it costs $$$ to make it
look good. This has nothing to do with getting a message across to an
audience. It just sends the message - _"I have money and time to burn on
hardware"_. Having said that If you have a reasonable audio setup ~
<http://podcastacademy.com/shows/detail1600/> plus a good speaking voice, I'd
recommend doing a podcast on topics that you personally have researched,
discovered. I'd suggest converting only your best ideas into a podcast. It
hits the middle ground between text and video.

I think the biggest hurdle for doing anything but a blog is the
technical/experience hurdles. Not everyone has the voice and experience of a
Doug Kaye. Not everyone has the technical chops of Justin.tv

------
ajmalasver
A blog is definitely the way to go. I had the same dilemma when I wanted to
start blogging about the start-up I'm working on. The vlogging approach is
really time consuming and over the last 4 months I've only done a couple to go
alongside the blog. Videos are a good way to mix it up and maybe attract
people that don't like reading blog. They're also great for sharing with
friends on Fb etc, but given the time it takes they're better as an occasional
feature to a regular blog. This gives them some novelty value too.

------
getp
Blog when you think appropriate, vlog when appropriate, no need to choose a
priori. Try stuff out, get feedback from your users, then decide.

------
webwright
99,843% of the time I hit content online that is video only, I immedietely hit
the back button. Unless it's funny.

~~~
ph0rque
> 99,843% ...

is that out of %100,000?

~~~
Oompa
Actually, yes it is. Europeans tend to use a comma instead of a period as a
decimal marker, e.g. 0,3 instead of 0.3.

------
sutro
Neither. Focus on building your product and your business and forget about
blogging.

~~~
oldgregg
AGREED... with video you have two options:

1) stare straight into the camera and emote-- but this makes for awful video
content that nobody will endure.

2) take advantage of the visual medium-- you'll make compelling video but it
will take SO DAMN LONG to produce that your startup will wither and die.

I blew 10k on hvx200, arris, and audio only to learn: focus on the startup,
focus on the startup, focus on the startup.

Everyone likes to be famous and on tv because thats what our culture drills
into us. Think about all the kick ass products you respect... how much do they
blog? vlog? I didn't think so.

~~~
mechanical_fish
_Think about all the kick ass products you respect... how much do they blog?
vlog? I didn't think so._

This can be incredibly hard for the mind to accept. I used to work in the cell
phone components industry. In a fab, you begin to realize how many incredibly
talented engineering careers are spent designing and integrating parts that
will _never be seen_ by you, the person who carries them in your pocket.

It's weird because that anonymity also works in _reverse_ : The software that
I wrote back then has played a crucial role in producing _over half a billion_
parts, for half a billion handsets... and I never really notice, unless I
pause to think as I'm doing now. A really astounding percentage of humanity
has been touched by my work [1], and they don't know, and they certainly don't
care, and _I_ barely even think about it.

[1] Not that this makes me particularly special. There are many thousands of
fab techs and engineers who could say the same. Many of you can say the same.

------
edw519
Blog. Let your audience maintain control.

------
michael_dorfman
Blog, without a doubt.

Unless you've got an extremely compelling reason to use video, there's no
question that the written word is the way to go.

------
babul
blog. faster to read than to listen.

